# PLEASE HELP! Where is switch to engage economy pto on New Holland T5060



## mirandacasteel

I am searching everywhere to find the switch to engage the 540 Economy PTO on my New Holland T5060 tractor. I have read this entire owner's manual through and searched all over the web. There is a place on the dash display that indicates the RPMs when this is engaged but I cannot find the way to engage it. It has the deluxe model PTO operation (electro-hydrauliclly engaged/disengaged) pto system. This is the kind that you have to press the yellow button and pull the black cursor to engage the pto clutch. If anyone knows where the switch is located or how to engage this please tell me how. Thanks so much!!


----------



## pogobill

I found this....

"The T5060 offers three pto speeds as standard (540, 540E and 1000). Changing from one to the other is a pretty notchy business but works more smoothly if the shaft is allowed to run for a bit between gears. 

The pto switch is on the right hand B-pillar. There is a soft-start facility which should help save wear and tear. 

And, although there is no auto function, there are exterior controls on the New Holland's left and right mudguards."

Is this of any help?

From this article

http://www.fwi.co.uk/articles/18/12/2009/119242/tractor-test-new-holland-t5060.htm#.Ua3q9X5zZMs


----------

